# Movie Theme Music - MP3's



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

I read through several of the posts here and did not see one that gave information on where to find/download horror movie theme music - feel free to point me towards an existing post. 

I want to do a DVD invitation to my halloween party this year and was thinking of using the theme music from the movie Halloween - any clue where I can find it and download? Free would be best but all suggestions welcome 

Thanks!


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey *bbshop* -

You may want to check out the following link:
http://www.homeofhorror.com/downloads.html

q


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

i have all the song files from the first 2 movies. let me know where to send them..


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the official John Carpenter website that has a lot of sound clips and may have some music also:

http://www.theofficialjohncarpenter.com/pages/themusic.html

You might also find some by title by searching here:

*AltaVista MP3 Search*


----------

